

Arduino Announces New Wireless Linux Board - jonbaer
http://blog.makezine.com/2013/05/18/arduino-announces-new-wireless-linux-board/

======
tdicola
Very cool board--interesting that it has both an Atmel micro controller and
MIPS processor. I guess the AVR gives it full compatibility with arduino code
and is just a slave of the CPU. I built a little wireless rice cooker monitor
with a light sensor attached to an XBee radio, and would love to get one of
these to switch it to wifi.

